# Hatching Delaware Eggs



## Ryounginit (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi I had just found this forum and would appreciate any advice I can get. I have some eggs in my incubator that are Delaware eggs. It is now day 23 and still no hatch. Wondering if anyone has experience with this bread and could tell me what to expect. At what point do I give up and try again? I tried candling the eggs during the process and I could see there was some development in the egg based on it not being all bright all around after a few days but due to the eggs being brown I was not able to see any other details.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Candle again and make sure the eggs fully developed. You shouldn't see any light at all. 

I shut off my incubator on the night of the 22nd. I don't want late hatch genes in my flock, nor do I want a second batch of "babies" when everybody else is two days old. 

If anything you can crack one open to see exactly what happened. There are so many factors I can't pinpoint on just one without more info. Humidity, temp, lockdown status, how old are the hens/roo, where is your incubator?


----------

